# My Grandads Gold Pocket Watch And Chronograph



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Well it's been a fairly dreary weekend weather-wise here in Exeter so I thought I'd dig out and photograph the gold pocket watches left to me by my Grandad.

Many years ago my Grandad was a watchmaker and jeweller here in Exeter. Sadly, during the WW2 blitz the street containing his shop was bombed and both his shop and nearby house were razed to the ground. The family (including my mother, who was a small infant at the time) had to relocate to Dawlish where my Grandad continued his watchmaking business.

Apparantly these were the watches he wore every day of his life and were used to set the correct time for many of the clocks located around the city of Exeter as he was contracted to wind, set and maintain many of the cities public clocks.

Unfortunately he died just before I was born so I never had the privilege of knowing him but he did leave me his much loved pocket watch set which was presented to me by my Nan many years ago on my 18th birthday.

The set contains a half-hunter watch by the Army & Navy Cooperative Society, London, circa 1894 and a gold open face chronograph with regulator by John Poole 57 Fenchurch Street London which are linked together with a gold chain, which also contains a gold sovereign dated 1917 - I have no idea of the value of any of these items and nor do I care as they will never be sold  I could never part with such a beautiful and sentimental items and they will be passed onto my own son who will (hopefully....) choose to do the same.

Anyhow enough of my wittering, just thought I'd share the pics with an audience who might appreciate them, so here goes 




























The watch movement










The chronograph movement


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

MarkDavey said:


> Well it's been a fairly dreary weekend weather-wise here in Exeter so I thought I'd dig out and photograph the gold pocket watches left to me by my Grandad.
> 
> Many years ago my Grandad was a watchmaker and jeweller here in Exeter. Sadly, during the WW2 blitz the street containing his shop was bombed and both his shop and nearby house were razed to the ground. The family (including my mother, who was a small infant at the time) had to relocate to Dawlish where my Grandad continued his watchmaking business.
> 
> ...


Lovely watches and snaps :thumbsup:, I especially like the Half Hunter - Superb watch :thumbsup: and a lovely history as well, you are a very lucky fellow :cheers:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Whoa! A really stunning watch you have!

Andreas


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Mark I must say they are lovely! I too have my grandfathers old pocket watch and it is a cherished part of the collection.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Lovely watches and a nice reason for keeping them and may I suggest you do get them valued and itemised separately on your insurance.

They both look in mint condition, do you keep them wound and running?

Chris


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the kind replies chaps 

I would really like to find out a bit more information on each of these watches, for example when they date from etc - can anyone suggest any good resources or a good place to start looking? I have tried searching for both with Google but the results were mainly items for sale 

Chris, I will definately look into getting them valued for insurance purposes but as far as keeping them wound and running is concerned - the sad answer is no...I'm guessing they haven't been running since my Grandad died in the mid-sixties.....but I am about to look into the possibility of bringing them back to life so any thoughts on how to go about doing this?


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Morning Mark

My Google fu seems a bit week this morning as I couldn't find very much either but I do believe the chrongraph is a significant piece.

As for servicing, perhaps another forum member who lives nearer to you may be able to help and I would certainly wait for a personal recommendation.

They're lovely pieces and I hope you get them sorted.

Chris


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

some info on john poole here ,i would get this looked at and valued by an expert for insurance proposes ,as said its a significant piece.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice piece looks in great shape. I too have my grandfathers piece here a waltham hunter


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Very very nice pair!

As another Exeter resident I can recommend a local repairer who recently restored my Grandfathers pocket watch.

Please PM me for the details.

All the best.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love all things mechanical but a fine watch is something to behold indeed. Thanks for sharing them with us.

Mike


----------



## ngdesign (Nov 5, 2009)

Beautiful!

after seeing at this collection, i bet your grandad was a nicely dressed fellow too.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Amazing watches. Your grandpa was quite a fellow.


----------



## mjrd (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Mark - Do you know the manufacturer of the half-hunter? I'm getting a silver half-hunter that originally came from the Army & Navy Cooperative and it looks almost identical. I know a little about American pocket watches but this is my venture into European pocket watches.

Mike


----------

